# Hurricane Ian, which is going to be Cat 3 or above...



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Surprised there is no talk about Ian, bearing down on Florida and more


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like it's going to be a monster and slow moving. I think most are just waiting to see where it is going to go. In my experience these storms end up landing further west than the initial projections, but of course we can't truly predict its path.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

People in Florida are probably concerned about flooding, wind damage and anticipating power outages and not thinking as much about lawns. Yet I am surprised there isn't more talk about the impact of Ian further north. I just did a whole lot of work on repair of my lawn from fungal damage this summer. Ian was just "tropical depression #9" when I put down seed last Thursday. Within a day or two it was named and speculation about what it would become and where it was going began to get refined. So today I read the first accounts on Accu Weather of how it may impact several states north of Florida over the next week. This is prime time for fall lawn renovation and that is why I am surprised there is not much talk about its impact. There has to be thousands of people who just seeded like me and are wondering how Ian is going to impact their lawn projects. For me I am anticipating my germination should just about be underway when what will be tropical storm Ian arrives next Saturday. So will my newly germinated seed survive what I expect to be a 2 to 4 inch rain event maybe more? I don't know. My soil drains poorly so it could be sitting in puddles for 24 hours. I hope Ian takes some unexpected turn but for now it is projected to go up the east coast inland which they say is worse for wind and rain then if it moved up the coast more out to sea.


----------

